# A question about hash plants



## tokemon (Jul 14, 2008)

How come some of the afghan variaties are called hash plants but you never hear people call white widow a hash plant? If hash is trichomes then WW seems like the best choice. What's up with that?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

All MJ plants can be called hash plants if they are going to be used for hash production.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 14, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> How come some of the afghan varieties are called hash plants but you never hear people call white widow a hash plant? If hash is trichomes then WW seems like the best choice. What's up with that?


Marijuana plants that have a high THC *and* a high resin production are generally the ones that are called *Hash Plants*.

Some plants are preferred for making hash because of the strain that is most healthy in the regions that hash is produced. White Widow is a hybrid that has a history of being a difficult plant to grow due to it's special characteristics. It wouldn't make a good choice for a field grown crop because it's too prone to problems without much care. Many inside growers fail when trying to grow this strain.

Most *Hash* strains are very tough and can grow even under difficult conditions and produce harvests that are heavy with resin and ideal for hash.


----------

